# Plugins similar to Zynaptiq Adaptiverb?



## FoelCov (Mar 21, 2021)

I just stumbled across Zynaptiq Adaptiverb and I'm really excited about the way it can pitch shift the reverb tail to match the input signal. Are there any other reverb plugins that do this or something similar? Thanks!


----------



## Dietz (Mar 21, 2021)

Actually Adaptiverb is able to cancel-out those parts of the reverb's spectrum that aren't covered by the input signal any more. This ability is more or less unique. But you can get icy, endlessly deep pitch-shifting reverbs from Valahalla's "Shimmer", for example, or from Eventides's H3000.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 21, 2021)

For some reason I never use Adaptiverb. I think the latency it adds annoys me. 
Eventide Blackhole is the one I love. 

Can do some sort of pitch shifting check this video:


----------



## el-bo (Mar 21, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> For some reason I never use Adaptiverb. I think the latency it adds annoys me.
> Eventide Blackhole is the one I love.
> 
> Can do some sort of pitch shifting check this video:



Adaptiverb has a low-latency performance mode. Not currently at my ‘puter, but pretty sure it’s the clock icon in the top-left row.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 21, 2021)

If you happen to have Replika XT, it has pitch-shifting that can be placed in the feedback loop. Works particularly well in ‘Diffusion’ mode 

and if you’re on Mac, Sinevibes have just released an update to Luminance (Now version 2), which I believe has an intro price of $29.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 21, 2021)

FoelCov said:


> I just stumbled across Zynaptiq Adaptiverb and I'm really excited about the way it can pitch shift the reverb tail to match the input signal. Are there any other reverb plugins that do this or something similar? Thanks!



No


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 21, 2021)

What Adaptiverb does is completely unique. Also, as someone who also has blackhole, Shimmer, Replika, etc. These are nothing like the result you get from Adaptiverb. Adding and octave above or below to the tail results in a completely different sounding reverb than a reverb that dynamically adapts to incoming harmonic content in such a way that chords and harmony don't result in conflicting harmonic information being included in the reverb tail....

All of the reverbs mentioned above are good however. But each sounds uniquely different, Adaptiverb sounding the most unique of them all.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Mar 21, 2021)

I have to agree with @jcrosby. Adaptiverb works in a pretty unique way and there's not much, if anything, like it on the market. Yes, Eventide Blackhole gives you some very nice long, ambient reverbs as does Shimmerverb but they're not doing the same thing algorithmically as Adaptiverb.

All of the above mentioned are worth having in the arsenal but especially Adaptiverb. It's not cheap at the regular price (none of Zynaptiq's plugins are) but they do have sales from time to time.


----------



## FoelCov (Mar 21, 2021)

Thanks for the replies! Very interesting. Nice suggestions for creative reverbs. 


jcrosby said:


> What Adaptiverb does is completely unique. Also, as someone who also has blackhole, Shimmer, Replika, etc. These are nothing like the result you get from Adaptiverb. Adding and octave above or below to the tail results in a completely different sounding reverb than a reverb that dynamically adapts to incoming harmonic content in such a way that chords and harmony don't result in conflicting harmonic information being included in the reverb tail....
> 
> All of the reverbs mentioned above are good however. But each sounds uniquely different, Adaptiverb sounding the most unique of them all.


I think you may have sold me on it. 


el-bo said:


> and if you’re on Mac, Sinevibes have just released an update to Luminance (Now version 2), which I believe has an intro price of $29.


Luminance looks great. Shame it isn't available for Windows.


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 21, 2021)

FoelCov said:


> Thanks for the replies! Very interesting. Nice suggestions for creative reverbs.
> 
> I think you may have sold me on it.
> 
> Luminance looks great. Shame it isn't available for Windows.


Demo 1st... it's pricy and quite resource heavy. The low latency modes help quite a bit, but it still requires a lot more resources than other reverbs....


----------



## el-bo (Mar 21, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> What Adaptiverb does is completely unique. Also, as someone who also has blackhole, Shimmer, Replika, etc. These are nothing like the result you get from Adaptiverb. Adding and octave above or below to the tail results in a completely different sounding reverb than a reverb that dynamically adapts to incoming harmonic content in such a way that chords and harmony don't result in conflicting harmonic information being included in the reverb tail....
> 
> All of the reverbs mentioned above are good however. But each sounds uniquely different, Adaptiverb sounding the most unique of them all.


Just to clarify: I don't think the shimmer effect suggestions (My suggestion included) are on par with what Adaptiverb does, but are perhaps better options for someone just looking for that particular effect, as with this particular request. Buying Adaptiverb just for shimmer is like buying a Rolls Royce to drive to the supermarket  

I particularly mentioned Replika because it's perhaps not an option most people think of, but may already have by virtue of owning Komplete. And I actually used it for that very same function in an ambient preset I was making, the other day. The patch also contained B2 and Adaptiverb, but you get my point.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 21, 2021)

FoelCov said:


> Luminance looks great. Shame it isn't available for Windows.


I did demo the first version and thought it was great. But at that point in time that +1 octave shimmer had really started to grate on me. Even when trying it the other day, i had to really dial the mix back quite a bit. I will definitely use it, but with automation to bring it in and take it out at various points

Definitely demo all the options. As I said above, if you're only interested in occasionally adding shimmer then perhaps you'll find all you need in a cheaper, much lighter-on-the-CPU plugin. And depending on your daw, it shouldn't be difficult to set up a feedback loop. Bung in any delay or 'verb and a free pitch-shifter and you have a ghetto shimmer effect. Just remember to put a brick-wall limiter on the output, just in case


----------



## RobbertZH (Mar 22, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> What Adaptiverb does is completely unique .. reverb that dynamically adapts to incoming harmonic content in such a way that chords and harmony don't result in conflicting harmonic information being included in the reverb tail....


This is the exactly the reason I became interested in this reverb.
But the full price held me back.



d4vec4rter said:


> It's not cheap at the regular price (none of Zynaptiq's plugins are) but they do have sales from time to time.


Do you know when they have sales?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 22, 2021)

I got it on sale last April through PluginBotique for just over $100 (it was 80 UK pounds).

it does not go on sale very often that I have seen.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Mar 23, 2021)

RobbertZH said:


> This is the exactly the reason I became interested in this reverb.
> But the full price held me back.
> 
> 
> Do you know when they have sales?


I'm not aware of a particularly fixed pattern when it comes to Zynaptiq sales, just that they tend to have an offer on just one of their products at a time so, unfortunately, it won't be that often.

You could keep an eye out for anyone selling a license in the classifieds or keep looking at their website from time to time. The same as Dewdman42 here, I got mine from Plugin Boutique when it was on sale.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 23, 2021)

d4vec4rter said:


> I'm not aware of a particularly fixed pattern when it comes to Zynaptiq sales, just that they tend to have an offer on just one of their products at a time so, unfortunately, it won't be that often.
> 
> You could keep an eye out for anyone selling a license in the classifieds or keep looking at their website from time to time. The same as Dewdman42 here, I got mine from Plugin Boutique when it was on sale.


I also got it at $99, last year. I'd imagine they'd do the same again, but don't quote me on it.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Mar 23, 2021)

KVR Forum: FS:PLugin Garage Sale:PA 50voucher, Premium plugs(Omnisphere, Serum, Kush, Izotope, Soundtoys, Arturia, Fabfilter, etc) - Sell & Buy (+Special Offers, Deals & Promos) Forum


KVR Audio Forum - FS:PLugin Garage Sale:PA 50voucher, Premium plugs(Omnisphere, Serum, Kush, Izotope, Soundtoys, Arturia, Fabfilter, etc) - Sell & Buy (+Special Offers, Deals & Promos) Forum




www.kvraudio.com





look, an adaptiverb for $99

*well, +$25 iLok fee. But that's about as cheap as you'll find it secondhand, and I can say it is pretty much unique in what it does. I wanted to buy it for awhile but I'm not as fond of the sound at the moment as I was then, and for the time being I don't mind just making blurry pads of the reverbed instrument to sort of do what Adaptiverb is doing. But the sound may grow on me later, especially when I get a CPU that doesn't jump to 50% usage just by opening the plugin 

And also, like another user said, demo it first. You have 30 days, and you'll find people selling it often enough on kvr if you feel after spending a little bit of time with it like you don't want to pounce on the offer.


----------



## spadina (Mar 24, 2021)

It's kind of a secret weapon in my toolbox. I use it in probably only in 1 out of 10 projects but there I use it more to shape sounds, rather than just adding verb. As far as I know it is unique in what it does. I got mine second hand as well. Whilst are don't use it often, it is 100% worth the expense for me.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 24, 2021)

I view this plugin as more of a sound-design plugin. I actually haven't found a chance to really use it yet. There is some cool potential there, particularly with electronic music or soundscapey sounds where you want big sustains that sound "musical" with the source material... it essentially makes a big reverb tail kind of sound like its not a reverb, but just a much longer envelope in the source instrument. That's over simplification...but that's the impression I get with it.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Mar 24, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> I view this plugin as more of a sound-design plugin. I actually haven't found a chance to really use it yet. There is some cool potential there, particularly with electronic music or soundscapey sounds where you want big sustains that sound "musical" with the source material... it essentially makes a big reverb tail kind of sound like its not a reverb, but just a much longer envelope in the source instrument. That's over simplification...but that's the impression I get with it.


That's actually the same impression I got, it sounding a little bit less like a reverb and more like an instrument itself. I didn't test it as much as I would have liked during the demo period, but I'm confident it can be configured to sound still more like a reverb playing with the amount/type of HCF and the size/time and modulation types.

I was testing it at the same time as Blackhole, and I liked the way Blackhole sounded a lot more, honestly, but I'd really like to try testing both again with more kinds of source material and play more with the HCF/modulation options and different (less always-long) tail lengths. I didn't end up buying either one, but may end up buying Blackhole later depending on how testing MTurboReverb goes. Unlike I thought in the beginning, Blackhole =/= Supermassive.

And with the instrument-like qualities of Adaptiverb, I can't help but wonder what kinds of results I could get with Harmor resynthesis and blur. Definitely not the same, but probably interesting.


----------



## RobbertZH (May 10, 2021)

AdaptiVerb is currently for sale (60% discount) at zynaptiq itself and bestservice.
The discount offer is valid through may 17th.

I was held back in the past because of its regular price, but now it is discounted to 99 euro or 99 dollar, so I taken the plunge and bought it through bestservice.


----------

